# The passing of great paws.



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Free from the cruelty of a ravaging pain, Kultse. Uncle to Zara and Oscar. 

A great teacher, a good and loyal companion and a very personal loss. 
I'm sure you and I will meet at the gate but until that tiime arrives, sleep well my friend. 

Condolences to Asko. Your best boy is gone but doubtful ever forgotten.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

My thoughts are with you.
Heart breaking when they leave us.
I am sure one Day we will all meet up with our furry friends that are at Rainbow Bridge.

R.I.P. Kultse and have fun at Rainbow Bridge now you are free from Pain xx


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

jill3 said:


> My thoughts are with you.
> Heart breaking when they leave us.
> I am sure one Day we will all meet up with our furry friends that are at Rainbow Bridge.
> 
> R.I.P. Kultse and have fun at Rainbow Bridge now you are free from Pain xx


Thanking you very much for your kind words.

Kultse had unfortunately developed a malignant tumour on his spine which took his life in less than a month.

This is the lad. Bright as a button and always ready for a bit of mischief.

Ironically these are the very last photos I took of him.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

My thoughts are with you & Asko.

Run free at the bridge handsome chap xxx


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh Zaros I am so sorry :sad: He looks so good in the photos too, does seem to have a mischievious look in his eye! 

Run free at the bridge Kultse xxx


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Zaros said:


> Free from the cruelty of a ravaging pain, Kultse. Uncle to Zara and Oscar.
> 
> A great teacher, a good and loyal companion and a very personal loss.
> I'm sure you and I will meet at the gate but until that tiime arrives, sleep well my friend.
> ...


You will surely meet again, of this I'm sure. One day I shall be reunited with all my old lads and together we'll hunt wild game again. My condolences.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> My thoughts are with you & Asko.
> 
> Run free at the bridge handsome chap xxx





delca1 said:


> Oh Zaros I am so sorry :sad: He looks so good in the photos too, does seem to have a mischievious look in his eye!
> 
> Run free at the bridge Kultse xxx





springerpete said:


> You will surely meet again, of this I'm sure. One day I shall be reunited with all my old lads and together we'll hunt wild game again. My condolences.


Thanking you all for your kindness and sympathies.

Kultse was a special Dog in many more ways than just being a friend. I firmly believe he actually taught me how to be with his breed.

He also taught me to Bear wrestle and how to be a good loser.

I'll certainly miss his eagerness to greet me at his masters gate.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Zaros, my deepest sympathies are with you.

What a beautiful boy.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

LouiseH said:


> Zaros, my deepest sympathies are with you.
> 
> What a beautiful boy.


Thanking you kindly also Louise.

Tulee Poika (Come Boy)

*Come walk with me for just a while
Out past the yonder fields 
O'er the brooks and meadows there 
And forests ever green.
Into the great beyond and by
Where clouds and sun set down,
Where light of moon will guide you on
And we shall follow soon.*©


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

My sincere condolences. RIP big lad, you were truly loved.


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

im deeply sorry for the sad loss of great paws, it is was such a painful time, He will be rembered dearly in your hearts, and maybe he will walk that path again in another time another space,
his loving spirit will live foreven in our hearts as he makes his way to rainbow bridge, my deepest sypathy to you at this sad time, and deepest love to a furchild in heaven{great paws} xxx
memorie are forever in our hearts.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Zaros said:


> Free from the cruelty of a ravaging pain, Kultse. Uncle to Zara and Oscar.
> 
> A great teacher, a good and loyal companion and a very personal loss.
> I'm sure you and I will meet at the gate but until that tiime arrives, sleep well my friend.
> ...


Only just noticed this...........so sorry about your loss Zaros. RIP Kultse. xxx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

so sorry for the loss of such gorgous dog...
run free Kultse...


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Sorry for the loss of Kultse, he was so very handsome with a twinkle in his eye. RIP Kultse xox


----------

